# subaru sambar dias II awd conversion



## bdcain (Mar 1, 2014)

hello looking at doing a conversion 
wanting to know what i need to do it
and wondering about using the ecvt trans mission keeping the awd
or connecting a motor straight to the front shaft at u joint and going 2wd
it has a diesel espar heater and a electric gas pedal so there is somethings going for it

just for city driving with 80km limit and range

any advice is welcome


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice little van! Which years?
Picture?


bdcain said:


> wanting to know what i need to do it


Basically, a motor, a controller and a battery.



> just for city driving with 80km limit and range


I think you are really lucky to only need that requirement... If top speed between 75-100 km/h is fine for you, a really basic 72v DC convertion will be perfect.
The cost of the components is accesible and the complexity is reduced.

You can also go for a low voltage AC system with regenerative bracking, but the price will be higher.


----------



## bdcain (Mar 1, 2014)

would i hook it up to u joint for front w drive 
and bypass the transmission?
that would be best as the trans i can sell as a package w old motor
and would not need a plate to mate motor to transmission
any brand names 
any good cdn retailers?
cheers


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

You can go direct drive (skip the transmission) if you have at least another mechanical ratio after the transmission because the wheels generally turn 4 to 6 time slower than the motor.

Watch the sponsors at the right of the screen to start shopping EV parts.
What your budget?
Picture of the van?


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

bdcain said:


> any good cdn retailers?
> 
> cheers



Cdn ? Canadian ? ... What province would you be in ... 

I have experience with canev.com amazing customer service . They keep us up to date with your order  ... I think they realize these are big numbers and the customers want updates l  ...


----------

